# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  LENOVO S90 – НОВЫЙ СТИЛЬ СОВЕРШЕНСТВА

## Lenovo_BY

_
Очевидные тренды среди смартфонов сегодня: 5-дюймовым дисплей, цельнометаллический корпус, cкругленные края и мощная фронтальная камера для качественных автопортретов. Смартфон Lenovo S90 - новый взгляд на дизайн и эргономику, уже доступен в Беларуси._

Lenovo продолжает радовать пользователей оригинальными моделями смартфонов. Встречайте, металлический S90 с 5-дюймовым Super AMOLED дисплеем с разрешением 1280 на 720 точек, 2 SIM-картами, 64-битным процессором Qualcomm Snapdragon и удобной оболочкой Android 4.4 KitKat.

Цельный металлический корпус из алюминия отличается прочностью и устойчивостью к царапинам и отпечаткам пальцев. Смартфон удобно и приятно держать в руке. Новинка выполнена в округлых формах, порадует толщиной - всего 6,9 мм и легкостью - вес 129 г.

За производительность модели отвечает четырехъядерный 64-битный процессор Qualcomm® Snapdragon ™ 410 с тактовой частотой 1.2 ГГц, сопряженный с 2 ГБ оперативной памяти. Данный процессор обеспечивает достаточно мощности для бесперебойного воспроизведения аудио- и видеофайлов, работы с приложениями, играми, социальными сетями и многого другого. Благодаря 32 ГБ встроенной памяти у вас всегда будет достаточно места для хранения всех фотографий, музыкальных файлов, видео и игр. ОС Android ™ 4.4 KitKat выводит производительность системы на высший уровень. Теперь вы можете слушать музыку во время веб-серфинга или мчаться по трассе в современной игре без задержек.

Смартфон получил две камеры. Основной 13 Мп модуль оснащен светодиодной вспышкой и автофокусом. Фронтальная камера 8 Мп наверняка порадует любителей “селфи”. Она обладает вспышкой, которая улучшает качество автопортретов при съемке в условиях недостаточной освещенности. Благодаря встроенной LED-вспышке, датчику изображения PureCel ™, сенсору освещения BSI и функциям коррекции вы всегда будете выглядеть на фото безупречно.

Путешественники наверняка оценят то, что GPS в смартфоне S90 работает в автономном режиме, что позволяет проложить точный маршрут даже без доступа к Интернету.

 Есть хорошая новость и для меломанов. Музыкальное приложение Guvera открывает на вашем S90 безлимитный онлайн-доступ к более чем миллиону песен. Заходите, ищите любимые музыкальные треки, слушайте и делитесь с друзьями - абсолютно бесплатно.

Работает смартфон от аккумулятора емкостью 2300 мАч. Среди прочих характеристик Lenovo S90: NFC-модуль, LTE-связь и 2 SIM-карты. Вся лицевая панель прикрыта защитным стеклом. Несомненно добавит комфорта пользователям серия встроенных приложений DOit от Lenovo: SHAREit для передачи файлов в беспроводном режиме без подключения к сети; Security для ускорения работы телефона и защиты от



вирусов; SYNCit для создания резервных копий и быстрого восстановления контактов, SMS и журналов вызовов.

Гаджет представлен в трех цветовых решениях: серый, золотой и платиновый.

*Отличительные характеристики  модели Lenovo S90:*

• Идеальные снимки на основную и фронтальную камеры;

• Лучшие в своём классе датчики освещения и LED-вспышка;
• Привлекательный цельный корпус из алюминия;
• Мощный процессор с широкими мультимедийными возможностями;
• Впечатляющий энергоэффективный 5-дюймовый дисплей стандарта HD;
• Цветовые решения на выбор: серый, золотой и платиновый.

*Ориентировочная стоимость – 4 868 000 бел. руб.* 

*О компании* *Lenovo**:*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

не плохо HD экранчик, и по производительности явно проблем не будет, внешний вид по радовал, ценник адекватный, думаю кто да купит его

----------

